# Wife now gone 7 months moved into apt.



## RP2804 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wife has now been gone for 7 months and has moved into an apt. She still has all of her stuff at my house.
We talk occassionally but not very often.our conversations are pretty good but i don`t bring up the subject of her coming home.i tell her i love her and she says the same but we are still like we were, no closer.i don`t want to push her.is this too long to wait?


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't think it's to much to have a sit down and re-discuss where the relationship is now heading......ask her if she is any closer or if she needs more time......ask her what she sees in her future.....at least you will have a better idea of what she might be thinking. I guess you could start dropping stuff off for her, it might get her thinking about where your relationship is heading....


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Personally I think anyone walking out for more than a month is basically past the point of no return 95% of the time. After seven months it's just completely over.

Give her a week to come get her crap. After that just rent a dumpster to come haul it all away. You'll probably find it very freeing emotionally after its done.


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

5 years ago I left my wife to give her space but because of the kid we always in touch. About the holidays she came back. That was after 2 months. Yet I agree if after I say 6 months no interest in reconnecting then I would say its done. 

If you want to reconnect YOU need to make the first move. Learn how to love her for her. If nobody does how do you expect to get better??


----------



## sirch (Jan 8, 2009)

Go see your attorney and get the ball rolling. Do not allow her to drag you along in a perpetual state of limbo. She is not coming back.


----------



## Sportsman (Feb 10, 2009)

I am sorry to say that I agree with the group. After seven months she has no intention of coming back, it sounds like she enjoys the power over you. Its time to take back some of the control and make your own moves, now if I can listen to my own advice


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

My wife signed a six month lease. Its been a month. If that time comes and we're still "not sure", then I think we have our answer.

I tend to agree she's stringing you along.


----------



## SoxMunkey (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks as if I am part of an elite group! I don't know how long my wife has signed her lease for, but then again, I'm not sure if I want to know.

I agree with the others, she does seem to enjoy the power that she has over you. You may have to pull back and let her really miss you to see if you can rekindle any flames for the fire.


----------

